# Best android music player app (free)



## mukherjee (Feb 1, 2015)

Recently bought the *Yu Yureka* phone.  

However, *it doesn't have an inbuilt music player app*, uses *Play music as player* by default. 

Was wondering which is the *most commonly used*(recommended/best?) music app by the community here on Digit forum. 

Please put forward your views.

Just to keep things in perspective, I am already using a *Galaxy S3* and *Redmi 1S*, so my expectations are a bit...high 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Minion (Feb 1, 2015)

Whats wrong in using google play music it is free does the jobs without ads try mavan music player or if you can spend some money then get poweramp.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 1, 2015)

Looking for the same for MOTO E


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Power amp is a good music player.. Check it out!


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks all!



Minion said:


> Whats wrong in using google play music it is free does the jobs without ads try mavan music player or if you can spend some money then get poweramp.



I dont like the interface of play music.



ashs1 said:


> Power amp is a good music player.. Check it out!



Poweramp is 15days use only. Any other free alternatives?


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 2, 2015)

mukherjee said:


> I dont like the interface of play music.


Same here. Instead I use this one here: *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrtstudio.music&hl=en It is an exact copy of the old android music app.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 2, 2015)

Try JetAudio. It has a free version AFAIK.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 2, 2015)

Get CyanogenMod's Apollo Music Player or the Music App in LiquidSmooth rom (I like this one)

[APP][L][JB] HenryMP, a Material design versâ€¦ | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums

Any other apk will also do.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 2, 2015)

Try shuttle and keep an eye on amazon store for a free pro version give away.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 3, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Try shuttle and *keep an eye on amazon store for a free pro version give away.*



This.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 3, 2015)

[MENTION=5526]mukherjee[/MENTION] : Try musiXmatch it has a gr8 lyrics sync function which willl automatically get the lyrics of a song u play...good for singing. 



Minion said:


> Whats wrong in using google play music it is free does the jobs without ads try mavan music player or if you can spend some money then get poweramp.


Google Play Music doesn't support all files such as m4a.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=5526]mukherjee[/MENTION] : Try musiXmatch it has a gr8 lyrics sync function which willl automatically get the lyrics of a song u play...good for singing.
> 
> 
> Google Play Music doesn't support all files such as m4a.



Thanks, will try.
Presenty am trying  out rocket player


----------



## ankush28 (Feb 3, 2015)

Google Play is perfect (atleast for me)


Upto 20,000 songs can be uploaded (Already uploaded around 400)
Weekly FREE albums (You've to switch to US play store)
FREE, No ads, clean interface and pre-installed on most phones


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 3, 2015)

Besides, the tried and tested *PowerAmp* and *Neutron* you should also look into the following 

NRGplayer (new)
DeaDBeeF Player
Noozy
n7player Music Player (best UI)
AIMP (popular on Windows)

Finally, if you have root permissions, then don't forget to check out Viper4Android | XDA Thread which helps you squeeze out maximum amount of audio performance out of your phone.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 3, 2015)

no one knows about TTPOD? i dont know if its free (I could only find it on Blac*Ma**) but its better than all the players I've used, PowerAMP, MusicXMatch, Google Play, Apollo.


----------



## ariftwister (Feb 3, 2015)

PlayerPro. 
Oops.. Its not free anymore.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 4, 2015)

Why no one using JetAudio?


----------



## maheshn (Feb 4, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why no one using JetAudio?



For the record, I'm having a Redmi 1S, which does have a built in music player, but I'm also using:

1) AIMP for audio (playlist manager is better than anything else)
2) MX Player and VLC for video (If you get these only take them from the play store, don't download APK files from dodgy sites). They play nearly everything
3) JetAudio for better audio quality.

There are a great many free alternatives out there, take your time to go through the google play store and choose a good one (or more than one        )

Regards


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2015)

any body tried this 

[APP][MATERIAL] Dark Music Player [4.4+][MINâ€¦ | Android Development and Hacking | XDA Forums

UI looks awesome


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 10, 2015)

I have the white one, it isn't great but it's okayish...many problems like playing songs from different albums and all, this version might have improved. Will give it a try


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2015)

also try Shuttle


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Feb 11, 2015)

Have tried shuttle plus but it takes up 100mb ram in background so a no go.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 11, 2015)

I use TTpod. Its good futuristic looking UI, fetch album arts and lyrics automatically and plays them in sync with the song like karaoke. Also many features like shake the phone to shuffle song.
Try it once. Its chinese app but the most awesome. And I use it everyday.


----------



## icebags (Feb 11, 2015)

is there any lite and minimal music app ? for just listening music with minimal controls, no album art or anything ......


----------



## Vyom (Feb 11, 2015)

icebags said:


> is there any lite and minimal music app ? for just listening music with minimal controls, no album art or anything ......



Google Music is app minimal as it can get.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 13, 2015)

Use this thread *www.digit.in/forum/mobile-apps/187255-need-simple-music-player-3.html


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 13, 2015)

Its Shocking that nobody mentioned Musixmatch
It is awesome music app with automatic lyrics synchronization and tags, album art correction.
And a beautiful UI.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 13, 2015)

Takes up a lot of space in your internal memory (when you are a moto e user). I think play music is the best and even walkwan works for me. Walkman look great on a bigger screen.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Takes up a lot of space in your internal memory (when you are a moto e user). I think play music is the best and even walkwan works for me. Walkman look great on a bigger screen.



Lollipop made the album background look on the lock screen to make the music feel and look great.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 14, 2015)

I think it exists on KitKat as well. I have it.


----------



## icebags (Mar 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Lollipop made the album background look on the lock screen to make the music feel and look great.



yes, is there any way to disable this ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2015)

Try out this :
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=media.music.musicplayer&hl=en


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 15, 2015)

topgear said:


> Try out this :
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=media.music.musicplayer&hl=en


A lot of my friends suggested that as well.. Good UI..
Changing from Sony's walkman is hard


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 15, 2015)

It is, walkman is probably one of the better made players out there, it has it all. Tho the app suggested here looks cheap to me no offence, just personal opinion, shuttle + is definitely a pretty good option for 2gb ram users.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 15, 2015)

poweramp is also decent
even vlc and apollo


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2015)

icebags said:


> yes, is there any way to disable this ?



I am also looking a solution to this. I will inform you about that when I will be able to find it.


----------



## LeoTechLion (Mar 16, 2015)

If you want mostly all music file to play on your phone try dolphin player (UI is cheap.)  MX player is also very good.  poweramp is best.  if you want it free,  (full version),  *pay for it and buy from Play store*. 

 Sent from my Spice Mi-498 using Digit, powered by appyet.com

*// Mod Edit: Please keep rules of the forum in mind. Consider this a warning.*


----------



## icebags (Mar 16, 2015)

poweramp is very good. i may just buy a legit version if a see an offer or something.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 17, 2015)

LeoTechLion said:


> if you want it free,  (full version),  *pay for it and buy from Play store*. .



just a word of advice,piracy discussions are a taboo here(for obvious and righteous reasons)
I suggest you delete this bit before you get into trouble with a mod


----------



## mitraark (Mar 17, 2015)

Musixmatch is nice, decent audio, retrieves lyrics automatically


----------



## Chaitanya (Mar 17, 2015)

+1 to Musixmatch.
Play Music is my first choice BTW, clean & simple.


----------



## Rick_Dawkins (Mar 24, 2015)

Play Music, seconded.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 2, 2015)

I'm using Google Play Music on my Nexus 5. Pretty awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 13, 2015)

Maven Music Player


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2015)

FlipBeats Music Player

Pixel Player

Orpheus Music Player


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jul 24, 2015)

the only thing google play music lacks is a good quality inbuilt equilizer, apart from that its a great app


----------



## polupoka (Jul 24, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> A lot of my friends suggested that as well.. Good UI..
> Changing from Sony's walkman is hard




Really! changing from album and walkman(both sony)is almost impossible for me!


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 1, 2015)

Try cloud player.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 3, 2015)

I am using TTPOD 8 and its excellent


----------



## cosx (Sep 29, 2015)

Try Folder Player (Free Version) . I have been using for last one year.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I am using TTPOD 8 and its excellent



It's my favorite music app too. It just feels that lot of thought and attention was gone to make this thing.
But it's weird that I can't find this app on Play store now. I have to use an old APK to install this, which updates itself when installed.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 1, 2015)

Cloud Player, Phonograph and Pulsar players are great.


----------



## ariftwister (Oct 3, 2015)

Sony Walkman FTW.. When I try other players, I always come back to walkman..


----------



## chitvan (Oct 30, 2015)

Get Poweramp, excellent app in just 60 rupees, 
It worth every penny,


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 30, 2016)

ChristopherMAnaya said:


> I am also looking for music player app that can be best for my new phone. Please kindly give your suggestion.


Try Blackplayer, shuttle.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2016)

ChristopherMAnaya said:


> I am also looking for music player app that can be best for my new phone. Please kindly give your suggestion.



Try each one listed in this thread and choose the one u like in the end


----------



## icebags (Mar 30, 2016)

chitvan said:


> Get Poweramp, excellent app in just 60 rupees,
> It worth every penny,



i agree, but i dont what to use credit card in phone. is there any offline shop that sells play card ?


----------



## Cedrick (Apr 9, 2016)

Vlc music player is my best. I just like it's display and the many play options


----------



## Tomal (Apr 24, 2016)

These are some best Android music player
Equalizer + mp3 Player
Google Play Music
PowerAMP
jetAudio Music Player


----------



## ElmerDuster (May 3, 2016)

UC Music player is one of the best choice for you to play your favorite songs in Android phone.


----------



## Brook Chery (May 6, 2016)

I use Poweramp Music Player. It very nice


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2016)

Brook Chery said:


> I use Poweramp Music Player. It very nice


Paid app and OP is looking for free


----------



## Brook Chery (May 6, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Paid app and OP is looking for free



Yeah, I'm sorry, it not free:sad_NF:


----------



## axes2t2 (May 8, 2016)

Was previously using Shuttle + now using Phonograph.

You might like this one.

Phonograph Music Player - Android Apps on Google Pla


----------



## Minion (May 9, 2016)

pi music player is good too.nice interface and ad free.


----------



## garnationpengu (May 10, 2016)

Shuttle.


----------



## vikas tanwar (Jun 7, 2016)

In my opinion Shuttle is the best music player applications on Android . Shuttle has done that and it shows tabs for example, albums, artists, and so forth on the app's home screen and gives you a chance to swipe between these tabs.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 3, 2016)

Sony walkman is awesome too!

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minion (Jul 4, 2016)

Poweramp is available for Rs10 only in playstore.


----------



## sharansingh (Jul 9, 2016)

Use MusicXMatch app for best music experience. It also show lyrics for your currently played music. its a free version.


----------



## harryvent (Jul 27, 2016)

Try Fusion music player.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2016)

Got this new Apps to Try....anyone ???

Pulsar Music Player – Android Apps on Google Pla
Music Player MP3 – Android Apps on Google Pla
Pi Music Player – Android Apps on Google Pla
Phonograph Music Player – Android Apps on Google Pla
Solo Music Player &amp; equalizer – Android Apps on Google Pla
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dogsbark.noozy&hl=en)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Aug 10, 2016)

This post is too old. Still app needed??


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> This post is too old. Still app needed??



yes its old..but serves the purpose of posting any new free app u get in google play..so others can use it too


----------



## vivek.virgo (Sep 4, 2016)

Does anyone use VLC?


----------



## Vyom (Sep 4, 2016)

vivek.virgo said:


> Does anyone use VLC?



Yes me. Inspite of what people say, I prefer the same player I use on my PC: VLC.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 4, 2016)

BlackPlayer

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## vikas tanwar (Sep 19, 2016)

Here are our favourite apps for playing MP3 and other audio files.

Google Play Music.
Musixmatch.
Shuttle.
Orpheus.
Poweramp.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Sep 19, 2016)

What about lyrics in mp3?


----------

